# Super Deluxe Coil aus SC Nomad kompatibel mit Meta V4.2?



## cultmaster (6. Januar 2019)

Naabend liebe Commencal-Enduristen,

Weiß jemand ob der RS Super Deluxe Coil 230x60 aus einem Santa Cruz Nomad mit dem 2018er Commencal Meta Am kompatibel ist?
Ich hab keine Ahnung, was bei den Factory-OEM-Versionen alles unterschiedlich ist.
Tune bei Santa scheint ja auch M/M zu sein.

Danke und sportlichen Gruß
Michael


----------

